# (INFP) How would you forgive your Gf/Bf If they break your trust?



## axel7 (Aug 22, 2021)

Dear guys,
Could u advice me with some very personal matter, please..
My Gf & me in a committed loving relationship for nearly 2 years.
She trusted me with her whole heart and shes INFP , Im ISFJ. I love her to death..
Recently I made a mistake, I sent a msg to a emotionally manipulative person to back off from her. this person used to be a friend of hers in the past. I sent him a msg which was sent to me by my Gf..
My gf told me She views this as I betrayed her trust!









I sincerely apologised to her and said that I would never violate her core values. I really love my girl.

She used to talk to me like 24/7 day and now its been limited to few texts/ replies per day. Its been a week now. Currently Im giving her space and patiently waiting until she comes back to me.

"How to regain the trust from my INFP Girlfriend? Please dont post negative comments guys..
Much Love.


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

The main thing you need to make sure she understands is not just that you're sorry, but that you know why it was a betrayal. An INFP's thoughts and feelings are very personal, and they don't share them with a lot of people, especially people who can use those thoughts and feelings to their advantage. By giving this manipulative person information, you have endangered her, he can use that information to try to 'pry' his way back in, and he will try. It was likely that this guy was using you for this information FOR this purpose, and you didn't even know it. He is a manipulator after all, it's kind of what he does.

You need to reassure her that you can keep her safe, that he's a problem, he's a problem you can help her solve. That's how you regain trust. Ask her what she needs to feel safe, and give it to her without judgment or complaints.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Hmm I agree with Ace but it really just depends on what was said. Sending a screenshot doesn't really mean much since this person already has that information, unless I'm missing something. If she told you not to text this person and you went off and did it then yeah that's a big deal, but you guys need to hash it out. If you've been together for 2 years and she has given you the cold shoulder for a week I'd say that's a bit much. If she is consistently texting a person who she claims to longer be friends with then I'd say that's sketchy as well. Does she feel threatened by this person and so has trouble breaking ties with them? What is the context of the manipulation?


----------



## axel7 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks so much for ur reply.. Yes she told me not to text this person and I didnt, (But shes having a misunderstanding as I contacted him again  I asked that creepy person to stay away frm my Gf through a msg. In this case I shared a msg that my gf sent to me. I sent it to him and my gf got extremely dissapointed in me for this.
I sent out that msg to him last year december and she found this recently . Probably that manipulative person must have told her about this..
yes we are,Our relationship was solid and never had a situation like this before..

But I understood later what I did was wrong not at that moment tbh.And No she wasnt chatting with him.
It was a one sided conversation by him to my Girlfriend. Thats why I thought it would be ok to send that to him, When I saw he mentioned hes trying to find where my gf lives as he wants to meet her I got angry towards him.
Now all Im trying to do is correct my mistake and to fix the relationship mate,
Please advice me..

What if I make a short video out of me saying everything instead a letter and will send her?
Or should I send her a apologising text. ( I already apologise for this after this happened through a text) these days we re under lock down due to covid situation, so we were communicating through texts only.
And how should I apologise for this correctly for an INFP person


----------



## axel7 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks so much for this, Shall I write another apology letter and send her then? or else shall I send a short video that I make as an apology? Whats better?

I even did this to protect her. I did it with good intention of course, Now Im trying my best to fix my mistake and to fix our relationship...
"She said she kept this matter in head for about 1 month and tried to fix it but she couldn't, so it wont fix" I told her Ill help her we can fix it together.. I really love my girl.
Please let me know how to do this correctly... Thanks so much


----------

